# Network Upfronts



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought I'd start a thread that compiles all of the pickups, renewals, and cancellations for ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC, and CW. I'll update as needed. We can later add the fall schedules as they are released. Let me know if I've missed anything.

*ABC*

*Cancellations*
GCB
Pan Am
The River
Missing
Work It
Charlie's Angels
Man Up
Desperate Housewives (Ending)

*Renewals*
Private Practice
Apt 23
Body of Proof
Last Man Standing
Happy Endings
Wife Swap
AFHV
Once Upon a Time
Castle
Grey's Anatomy
Scandal
The Middle
Modern Family
Revenge 
Suburgatory

*Pickups*
COMEDY
The Family Tools
How to Live With Your Parents for the Rest of Your Life
Malibu Country
The Neighbors

DRAMA
666 Park Avenue
Last Resort
Nashville
Red Widow
Zero Hour

*CBS*

*Cancellations*
How To Be A Gentleman
A Gifted Man
Rob
Unforgettable
NYC 22
CSI:Miami

*Renewals*
NCIS
NCIS: LA
Criminal Minds
CSI
The Mentalist 
Blue Bloods
The Good Wife
Hawaii 5-0
Person of Interest
2 Broke Girls
Mike & Molly
Undercover Boss
Amazing Race
How I Met Your Mother
Survivor
Big Bang Theory
60 Minutes 
48 Hours
2.5 Men
CSI:NY

*Pickups*
COMEDY
Friend Me
Partners

DRAMA
Vegas
Elementary
Golden Boy
Made in Jersey

*FOX*

*Cancellations*
Terra Nova
The Finder
Alcatraz
Breaking In
Allen Gregory
I Hate My Teenage Daughter
Napoleon Dynamite
House (Ending)

*Renewals*
American Dad
Fringe 
The Simpsons
Raising Hope
Cleveland Show
Family Guy
Glee 
New Girl
Bones
Touch
Bobs Burgers

*Pickups*
COMEDY
Ben & Kate
The Goodwin Games
The Mindy Project

DRAMA
The Following
The Mob Doctor

*NBC*

*Cancellations*
Harry's Law
Awake
Bent
The Firm
Free Agents
Playboy Club
Prime Suspect
Chelsea
Best Friends Forever
Minute to Win It
Who Do You Think You Are?
Fear Factor
Chuck (Ending)

*Renewals*
30 Rock
The Office
Parks & Rec
Up All Night
Whitney
Community
Parenthood
Fashion Star
Law & Order:SVU
Smash
Grimm

*Pickups*
COMEDY
1600 Penn
Animal Practice
Go On
Guys With Kids
The New Normal
Next Caller Please
Save Me

DRAMA
Chicago Fire
Do No Harm
Infamous
Revolution

*CW*

*Cancellations*
Ringer
Secret Circle
One Tree Hill (Ending)

*Renewals*
The Vampire Diaries
Nikita
Hart of Dixie
Gossip Girl
90210
Supernatural
America's Next Top Model

*Pickups*
DRAMA
Arrow
Beauty and the Beast
The Carrie Diaries
Cult
First Cut


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh darn! No more Allen Gregory? 

Nothing I watch got the ax - yet. (yay) Still wondering what's happening with Rules of Engagement. I know I'm probably about the only one, but I like this show. Hope it doesn't get the ax. Last week it was in the top 25 on the EW weekly episode list.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Nothing too surprising here. I do wish Awake would still be around, but most the rest of the list I am fine with.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Still wondering what's happening with Rules of Engagement. I know I'm probably about the only one, but I like this show. Hope it doesn't get the ax. Last week it was in the top 25 on the EW weekly episode list.


I think they'll keep it around.

CBS needs something to fill the slot when their 2 yet to be announced 1/2 hour comedies are cancelled after 3-4 episodes.

phox


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I was surprised that Supernatural was renewed. I thought they (producers? actors?) were ready to be done with that show.

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

This has been a bad TV year for me. All of my favorite new shows (Ringer, GCB, The Finder) have been cancelled while the ones I wouldn't mind being rid of (Person of Interest, Grimm, Once Upon a Time) were renewed. Smash is the only bright spot for me.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Nothing on American Dad for Fox? Though I guess it'll follow with Family Guy and the Cleveland Show.

I'm still surprised CBS holds onto Undercover Boss - it's got the feel for a cable channel, not network TV. Especially considering the strength of CBS' lineup...


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Worf said:


> Nothing on American Dad for Fox? Though I guess it'll follow with Family Guy and the Cleveland Show.


They've been renewed for the 8th season.

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/news/a381048/family-guy-american-dad-renewed-by-fox.html


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

They could shut down the ABC network entirely and I'd never know it. There literally is not one single show on ABC that I watch. I swear ABC heavily skews their programming towards women viewers.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like I've got some work to do with my season pass list. The River, Terra Nova, Alcatraz, The Firm and Ringer all got 86'd.

It's surprising how few shows I watch on ABC, NBC and CBS.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Worf said:


> Nothing on American Dad for Fox? Though I guess it'll follow with Family Guy and the Cleveland Show.
> 
> I'm still surprised CBS holds onto Undercover Boss - it's got the feel for a cable channel, not network TV. Especially considering the strength of CBS' lineup...





Enrique said:


> They've been renewed for the 8th season.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/news/a381048/family-guy-american-dad-renewed-by-fox.html


Added to the list.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Biggest surprise for me so far: *Whitney*'s renewal (yay, 'cause I like this show). 

Only real disappointment: *Awake*. I like this show, but the ratings made it clear I was part of a much too exclusive group.



TiVo'Brien said:


> They could shut down the ABC network entirely and I'd never know it. There literally is not one single show on ABC that I watch. I swear ABC heavily skews their programming towards women viewers.


That used to be true for me too, especially after LOST wrapped up, but the last year or two, ABC has added some shows I like: Suburgatory, Happy Endings, B-- in Apt 23. Body of Proof is ok, wouldn't have cried if it died, but will keep watching for now since it's renewed. That's a show that needs to up its game next season, or it will become one of my rare "shows I dropped after watching for a while". And of course, Modern Family is a keeper. Not as sharp as it used to be, but still very very good. Oh, almost forgot, Once Upon a Time, good show.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I was surprised about the renewal of Body of Proof. I watch it but it has mixed quality of episodes. I was disappointed about Secret Circle (not surprised though) hope it comes to a conclusion.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Enrique said:


> They've been renewed for the 8th season.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/news/a381048/family-guy-american-dad-renewed-by-fox.html


Excellent. I would hate to see American Dad get the ax. Thanks for the info.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

No pickup for The Smart One on ABC yet? This is the only show I am looking forward to so far, mainly because of Portia De Rossi.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Agree on ABC. When Lost wast on it was the only show we watched on the network. Now it's Modern Family.

CBS gets the majority of our network tv time.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

TheMerk said:


> Agree on ABC. When Lost wast on it was the only show we watched on the network. Now it's Modern Family.
> 
> CBS gets the majority of our network tv time.


Suburgatory is the only ABC show I watch once Desperate Housewives concludes tonight. So glad it got picked up. It's a very funny show.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm seeing on twitter that CSI:Miami is cancelled.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

You can also add Unforgettable, Rob and NYC22 to the cancelled list.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm going to miss only two shows that were cancelled: "A Gifted Man" and "The Finder."

Patrick Wilson, star of "A Gifted Man," said "I couldn't be happier" about the cancelation. Apparently it wasn't what he signed on for. So in real life he's just as much a ***** as his character on the show was? Jennifer Ehle deserves better. Get her a new show!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Sonofagun. Community is being moved to Fridays. Behind Whitney. Jeez.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cmontyburns said:


> Sonofagun. Community is being moved to Fridays. Behind Whitney. Jeez.


:down::down:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Uh oh.

NBC Boss on community's Friday Move and Possible Departures of Dan Harmon and/or Chevy Chase


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> NBC Boss on community's Friday Move and Possible Departures of Dan Harmon and/or Chevy Chase


This sounds like terrible news to me. A sitcom on a Friday? What is this 1993?????

I will watch anyway but admittedly I only discovered the show a few months ago and found out how great it is. I would be sad to see Chevy leave but the show can certainly handle his departure.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> They could shut down the ABC network entirely and I'd never know it. There literally is not one single show on ABC that I watch. I swear ABC heavily skews their programming towards women viewers.


This...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Michael S said:


> I'm seeing on twitter that CSI:Miami is cancelled.


Only five years too late...


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Zero Hour


Surely, you can't be serious!

--Carlos "It's a movie, that another movie was based on, but that's not important now" V.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Michael S said:


> I'm seeing on twitter that CSI:Miami is cancelled.





Michael S said:


> You can also add Unforgettable, Rob and NYC22 to the cancelled list.


Done. CSI:NY renewed. CBS pickups added.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

*NBC Fall Schedule*

*MONDAY*
8-10 p.m. - "The Voice"
10-11 p.m. - "REVOLUTION"

*TUESDAY*
8-9 p.m. -"The Voice"
9-9:30 p.m. - "GO ON"
9:30-10 p.m. - "THE NEW NORMAL"
10-11 p.m. - "Parenthood"

*
WEDNESDAY*
8-8:30 p.m. - "ANIMAL PRACTICE"
8:30-9 p.m. - "GUYS WITH KIDS"
9-10 p.m. - "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit"
10-11 p.m. - "CHICAGO FIRE"

* 
THURSDAY*
8-8:30 p.m. - "30 Rock"
8:30-9 p.m. - "Up All Night"
9-9:30 p.m. - "The Office"
9:30-10 p.m. - "Parks and Recreation"
10-11 p.m. - "Rock Center with Brian Williams"

*FRIDAY*
8-8:30 p.m. - "Whitney"
8:30-9 p.m. - "Community"
9-10 p.m. - "Grimm"
10-11 p.m. - "Dateline NBC"

*
SATURDAY*
Encore programming

*
SUNDAY (Fall 2012)*
7- 8:15 p.m. -- "Football Night in America"
8:15-11:30 p.m. -- "NBC Sunday Night Football"

*SUNDAY (Post-football/Winter 2013)*
7-8 p.m. - "Dateline NBC"
8-9 p.m. - "Fashion Star"
9-10 p.m. - "The Celebrity Apprentice"
10-11 p.m. - "DO NO HARM"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow. No deletes for me that I hadn't already given up on or knew were gone (Chuck). I think that's a first.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> They could shut down the ABC network entirely and I'd never know it. There literally is not one single show on ABC that I watch.


_Once Upon A Time_ is pretty good. _Castle_ is excellent.

Those are the only shows on ABC that I watch currently.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm a little bummed that "The Sing-Off" got cancelled. I enjoyed that show, particularly this last season with Pentatonix. At least the show went out on a high note (pun not really intended).

About the only show on NBC's fall schedule that looks remotely interesting is Revolution. The rest are seriously blah for me.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Only real disappointment: *Awake*. I like this show, but the ratings made it clear I was part of a much too exclusive group.


When I saw the promos and caught onto the overall plot, my first thought was that it would make a good movie, maybe a miniseries, but by the end of it's first season people are going to be *****ing about it taking so long to resolve. As a storyline, it's pretty darn compelling. But it was pretty plain that it was cannon fodder for the cancellation crew.

I wonder how many others though the same thing and thus didn't bother to check it out.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> Surely, you can't be serious!
> 
> --Carlos "It's a movie, that another movie was based on, but that's not important now" V.


Ha! We _just_ watched this streaming on Netflix with my son last night. I'd forgotten a few things but he's mature enough to handle it, and he loved the funny.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Sonofagun. Community is being moved to Fridays. Behind Whitney. Jeez.


Who cares? I have a DVR. 

I never watch most of my shows the same night anyway.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

*FOX 2012-2013 PRIMETIME SCHEDULE*

*MONDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM Bones
9:00-10:00 PM THE MOB DOCTOR (new)

THE FOLLOWING (new) joins in midseason.

*TUESDAY*
8:00-8:30 PM Raising Hope
8:30-9:00 PM BEN AND KATE (new)
9:00-9:30 PM New Girl
9:30-10:00 PM THE MINDY PROJECT (new)

THE GOODWIN GAMES (new) joins in midseason.

*WEDNESDAY*
8:00-10:00 PM The X Factor (fall) / American Idol (midseason)

*THURSDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM The X Factor Results (fall) / American Idol Results (midseason)
9:00-10:00 PM Glee

*FRIDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM TOUCH
9:00-10:00 PM FRINGE (fall)

HELL'S KITCHEN returns in midseason.

*SATURDAY*
7:00-10:30 PM FOX SPORTS SATURDAY (fall)

COPS returns in midseason.

ANIMATION DOMINATION HIGH-DEF (new) will join late-prime in 2013.

*SUNDAY*
7:00-7:30 PM NFL Game (fall) / ANIMATION DOMINATION (encores)
7:30-8:00 PM THE OT (fall) / The Cleveland Show
8:00-8:30 PM THE Simpsons
8:30-9:00 PM BOB'S BURGERS
9:00-9:30 PM Family Guy
9:30-10:00 PM American Dad


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I am starting one for each network one giant thread for all 4 networks seems to bulky.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Not a lot new on FOX's schedule... and none are particularly original or ground-breaking. "The Mob Doctor" is on my deadpool... it's just so pedestrian of a concept for a drama. 

Frankly, FOX seems to be coasting. So many of their shows are getting really, really long in the tooth, and they're not buying anything that really seems like it'll be their "next big thing."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I am starting one for each network one giant thread for all 4 networks seems to bulky.


I think the one thread is sufficient. Besides, we've already had quite a bit of discussion here, and starting all new threads will just mean that stuff will be rehashed.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite cancelled, Bobs Burgers renewed.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not too impressed with either of the schedules released so far. I'm not a big comedy fan and both are pretty heavy on comedies. That leaves me with just 4 shows on my schedule, only two of which I am sure of - Fringe, Revolution. The other two I'll give a look are Mob Doctor and Chicago Fire. I hope the other networks have a bit more to offer.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Worf said:


> Nothing on American Dad for Fox? Though I guess it'll follow with Family Guy and the Cleveland Show.
> 
> I'm still surprised CBS holds onto Undercover Boss - it's got the feel for a cable channel, not network TV. Especially considering the strength of CBS' lineup...


Yeah but I think they have been running it on Fridays and doing well with it there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So FOX won't air anything new in Sunday nights in the fall? Just animation repeats until January? That's odd. Why would they give up that night for 1/3 of the season?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I'm a little bummed that "The Sing-Off" got cancelled. I enjoyed that show, particularly this last season with Pentatonix. At least the show went out on a high note (pun not really intended).


Mitch Grassi appeared on _Glee_ earlier this season, but as part of a different group - which ended up lip-syncing a recording from 2008.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> So FOX won't air anything new in Sunday nights in the fall? Just animation repeats until January? That's odd. Why would they give up that night for 1/3 of the season?


Did I miss something? I think that just refers to the 7 o'clock block / NFL overrun slot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Did I miss something? I think that just refers to the 7 o'clock block / NFL overrun slot.


I guess I was misreading. I read this line:



> ANIMATION DOMINATION HIGH-DEF (new) will join late-prime in 2013.


and thought it meant Animation Domination wasn't starting until 2013.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I guess I was misreading. I read this line:
> 
> 
> > ANIMATION DOMINATION HIGH-DEF (new) will join late-prime in 2013.
> ...


No - that refers to some new animated programming that will take over the Saturday night 11 PM-12:30 AM time slots.

One show has already been announced: _Axe Cop_, based on the online comic.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Napoleon Dynamite cancelled, Bobs Burgers renewed.


Yay and yay! Couldn't seem to get on board w/Napoleon Dynamite. Bob's Burgers for me - I don't know what it is...every time I watch I think 'man, this show is so bad', BUT it's also so good. I cannot look away and would have been really disappointed had it not been renewed.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> *FOX 2012-2013 PRIMETIME SCHEDULE*
> 
> *MONDAY*
> 8:00-9:00 PM Bones
> ...


I don't get this. Why not just air The Following right from the start in the 10pm slot? Grrrr.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't get this. Why not just air The Following right from the start in the 10pm slot? Grrrr.


FOX doesn't have a 10 pm slot. I'm guessing their affiliates, who make most of their money off their 10 pm local newscasts, would be pretty upset if they aired that show at 10 pm.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> FOX doesn't have a 10 pm slot. I'm guessing their affiliates, who make most of their money off their 10 pm local newscasts, would be pretty upset if they aired that show at 10 pm.


Oh hell you're right. I forgot Fox always has news at 10pm. I don't watch any TV news, it's full of nothing but depressing crap so I pick and choose what I want to know about every morning on google news. 

Anyhow, so we have to wait for The Mob Doctor to end or fail for this one? I thought it sounded much better myself.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It's possible FOX has higher hopes for The Following, which is why they're saving it for midseason. In the past, FOX hasn't had huge success launching shows in the fall due to the inevitable interruptions from postseason baseball. So sometimes they hold back some shows for a midseason launch when there will be more promotion from Idol and when there won't be interruptions from baseball.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Anyhow, so we have to wait for The Mob Doctor to end or fail for this one?


No - presumably, _The Mob Doctor_ will end in late December or mid-January (unless it's cancelled earlier, the way _Lone Star_ was a few years ago), and _The Following_ will run from January to May.

Usually, the new season starts the day after the Emmy Awards, which would be September 24 this year; allowing for two pre-emptions for postseason baseball (there could be three - October 15, 22, and 29 are NLCS Games 2 and 7 and World Series Game 5), and three for "Christmas break" (December 17, 24, and 31), the 13th episode of _The Mob Doctor_ would be January 21.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bummer about Unforgettable.. Though I haven't watched any of them for years, I'm surprised CSI:Miami is the one that's going, and NY is staying.. I like(d) them all when I was watching them.. (and they're all on the "I hope to some eon catch up on them, maybe even via streaming" list)


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's possible FOX has higher hopes for The Following, which is why they're saving it for midseason. In the past, FOX hasn't had huge success launching shows in the fall due to the inevitable interruptions from postseason baseball. So sometimes they hold back some shows for a midseason launch when there will be more promotion from Idol and when there won't be interruptions from baseball.


I also read that The Following has a shorter order (15?) because Kevin Bacon didn't want to commit to longer than that. So if they start in say Jan/Feb they can run them straight through, no repeats.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a good article on how networks select new shows:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/14/b...hless-proving-ground.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

*ABC's fall primetime schedule is as follows (all times listed are Eastern); new shows are in bold:*

*MONDAY:*
8:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars"
10:00 p.m. "Castle"

*In January:*
8:00 p.m. "The Bachelor"
10:00 p.m. "Castle"

*TUESDAY*:
8:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars the Results Show"
9:00 p.m. "Happy Endings"
9:30 p.m. "Don't Trust The B---- in Apartment 23"
10:00 p.m. "Private Practice"

*In January:*

8:00 p.m. "How to Live with Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life)"
8:30 p.m. "The Family Tools"

*WEDNESDAY:* 
8:00 p.m. "The Middle"
8:30 p.m. "Suburgatory"
9:00 p.m. "Modern Family"
9:30 p.m. "The Neighbors"
10:00 p.m. "Nashville"

*THURSDAY:* 
8:00 p.m. "Last Resort"
9:00 p.m. "Grey's Anatomy"
10:00 p.m. "Scandal"

*FRIDAY:* 
8:00 p.m. "Shark Tank"
9:00 p.m. "Primetime: What Would You?
10:00 p.m. "20/20"

*In November:*
8:00 p.m. "Last Man Standing"
8:30 p.m. "Malibu Country"
9:00 p.m. "Shark Tank"
10:00 p.m. "Primetime: What Would You Do?"

*SATURDAY:* 
8:00 p.m. "Saturday Night College Football"

*SUNDAY:* 
7:00 p.m. "America's Funniest Home Videos"
8:00 p.m. "Once Upon A Time"
9:00 p.m. "Revenge"
10:00 p.m. "666 Park Avenue"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow, I realize I watch very little on ABC. The Wednesday night comedy block and Once Upon a Time. That's it. Not sure about the new shows yet.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

ABC once again proves they know what they are doing

teaming up Revenge and Once Upon a Time? Genius

Putting Happy Endings and Apt 23 together? Genius

Wednesday night comedy line up? Awesome. 

Sticking Last Man Standing on Friday which makes Tim Allen happy and you get to kind of hide it. Genius


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh hell you're right. I forgot Fox always has news at 10pm. I don't watch any TV news, it's full of nothing but depressing crap so I pick and choose what I want to know about every morning on google news.
> 
> Anyhow, so we have to wait for The Mob Doctor to end or fail for this one? I thought it sounded much better myself.





DevdogAZ said:


> It's possible FOX has higher hopes for The Following, which is why they're saving it for midseason. In the past, FOX hasn't had huge success launching shows in the fall due to the inevitable interruptions from postseason baseball. So sometimes they hold back some shows for a midseason launch when there will be more promotion from Idol and when there won't be interruptions from baseball.


TV critic Alan Sepinwall posted these comments after hearing FOX president Kevin Reilly make comments about the new schedule:


> At mid-season, we get the new show Reilly seemed most excited about: "The Following," a thriller created by Kevin Williamson ("The Vampire Diaries," the "Scream" films) about an FBI agent (Kevin Bacon) chasing a serial killer (James Purefoy). Bacon only agreed to do a TV series if the commitment was only for 15 episodes a season, so FOX will hold the show - which Reilly hyperbolically suggested could be "the next '24'" - until 2013 so the episodes can run straight through without interruption.


So it definitely seems that they have high hopes for The Following and purposely held it until midseason when it would be less likely to be pre-empted by baseball or other things.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Based on the schedules released so far, I think I have more shows arriving mid-season that I'm excited about than what is on the fall schedule.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> So it definitely seems that they have high hopes for The Following and purposely held it until midseason when it would be less likely to be pre-empted by baseball or other things.


Oh nice, thanks for that. I've been a big fan of Purefoy since A Knight's Tale so I'm excited to see him play the serial killer.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> *ABCs fall primetime schedule is as follows (all times listed are Eastern); new shows are in bold:*
> <snip>


Where's "Body of Proof"?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Where's "Body of Proof"?


13 episodes being held until mid-season.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Ugh, why did they move Revenge to Sunday?!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ElJay said:


> Ugh, why did they move Revenge to Sunday?!


Because it's one of their biggest time-slots of the week, and they need something to replace Desperate Housewives. Seems like a pretty good fit to me...

At least ABC isn't one of those networks that routinely lets sports screw up their Sunday night schedule! I don't care how good a show is, if it's on CBS on Sunday night, it's not for me.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Good to see Kevin bacon is smart enough to know 22 episodes for dramas is too much.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

marksman said:


> Good to see Kevin bacon is smart enough to know 22 episodes for dramas is too much.


Well, I suspect what he thinks is it's too much work. Or at least more than he wants to do.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

*CBS Fall Schedule*
N=New, NT=New Time

*MONDAY*
8:00-8:30 PM How I Met Your Mother
8:30-9:00 PM PARTNERS (N)
9:00-9:30 PM 2 Broke Girls (NT)
9:30-10:00 PM MIKE & Molly
10:00-11:00 PM HAWAII FIVE-0

*TUESDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM NCIS
9:00-10:00 PM NCIS: LOS ANGELES
10:00-11:00 PM VEGAS (N)

*WEDNESDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM SURVIVOR
9:00-10:00 PM Criminal Minds
10:00-11:00 PM CSI: CRIME SCENE INVESTIGATION

*THURSDAY*
8:00-8:30 PM The Big Bang Theory
8:30-9:00 PM Two and a Half Men (NT)
9:00-10:00 PM Person Of Interest
10:00-11:00 PM ELEMENTARY (N)

*FRIDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM CSI: NY (NT)
9:00-10:00 PM MADE IN JERSEY (N)
10:00-11:00 PM Blue Bloods

*SATURDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM CRIMETIME SATURDAY
9:00-10:00 PM CRIMETIME SATURDAY
10:00-11:00 PM 48 Hours Mystery

*SUNDAY*
7:00-8:00 PM 60 Minutes
8:00-9:00 PM THE Amazing Race
9:00-10:00 PM THE Good Wife
10:00-11:00 PM THE Mentalist (NT)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I will have to look at Made In Jersey (obviously)!! No idea what that is hahahaha.

Vegas isn't a revival of the same Vegas that was on ABC years ago, is it?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Midseason shows include drama GOLDEN BOY, comedy FRIEND ME, and reality show THE JOB.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I will have to look at Made In Jersey (obviously)!! No idea what that is hahahaha.
> 
> Vegas isn't a revival of the same Vegas that was on ABC years ago, is it?





> MADE IN JERSEY is a drama about a young working-class woman who uses her street smarts to compete among her pedigreed Manhattan colleagues at a prestigious New York law firm. Martina Garretti (Janet Montgomery) finds her firms cutthroat landscape challenging, but what she lacks in an Ivy League education she more than makes up for with tenacity and blue-collar insight. After just a few weeks, firm founder Donovan Stark (Kyle MacLachlan), takes note of Martinas ingenuity and resourcefulness, as does her sassy secretary Cyndi Vega (Toni Trucks). With the support of her big Italian family, including her sexy older sister Bonnie (Erin Cummings), Martina is able to stay true to her roots as a bold, passionate lawyer on the rise in a new intimidating environment.





> VEGAS, a drama inspired by the true story of former Las Vegas Sheriff Ralph Lamb, a fourth-generation rancher tasked with bringing order to Las Vegas in the 1960s, a gambling and entertainment mecca emerging from the tumbleweeds. Ralph Lamb (Quaid) wants to be left in peace to run his ranch, but Las Vegas is now swelling with outsiders and corruption which are intruding on his simple life. Recalling Lamb's command as a military police officer during World War II, the Mayor appeals to his sense of duty to look into a murder of a casino worker  and so begins Lambs clash with Vincent Savino (Chiklis), a ruthless Chicago gangster who plans to make Vegas his own. Assisting Lamb in keeping Law And Order are his two deputies: his diplomatic, even-keeled brother Jack (Jason O'Mara) and his charming but impulsive son, Dixon (Taylor Handley). Ambitious Assistant District Attorney Katherine O'Connell (Carrie-Anne Moss), who grew up on the ranch next to the Lambs, also lends a hand in preserving justice. In Vegas, two powerful men  Lamb and Savino  are engaged in a fierce battle for control of the budding oasis, and for both of them, folding is not an option.


.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They seem a little dependent on unscripted shows (I am including sports and news programs in that)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> They seem a little dependent on unscripted shows (I am including sports and news programs in that)


Who's they?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> 13 episodes being held until mid-season.


Uggh. Didn't realize this.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> At least ABC isn't one of those networks that routinely lets sports screw up their Sunday night schedule! *I don't care how good a show is, if it's on CBS on Sunday night, it's not for me.*
> 
> 
> WhiskeyTango said:
> ...


Serious problem here. As Rob notes, CBS on Sundays is a guaranteed FUBAR. And as a result, I've basically killed off every CBS Sunday show I've ever watched.

Mentalist on Sunday? I like this show, but enough to put up with CBS shenanigans? We'll see. One or two missed final scenes, and it's goodbye Patrick Jane.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Wow, that sucks. I used to really like The Mentalist! Until now, that is. Any show that's on CBS on Sundays sucks automatically.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So is Rules of Engagement coming back, and if so, when?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> So is Rules of Engagement coming back, and if so, when?


According to EW.com, that has yet to be determined (both the if and when).


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Uggh. Didn't realize this.
> 
> Serious problem here. As Rob notes, CBS on Sundays is a guaranteed FUBAR. And as a result, I've basically killed off every CBS Sunday show I've ever watched.
> 
> Mentalist on Sunday? I like this show, but enough to put up with CBS shenanigans? We'll see. One or two missed final scenes, and it's goodbye Patrick Jane.


Every CBS show on Sunday I pad an hour. Is it a tuner issue for you?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> .


Well Made in Jersey = another Law show. Maybe not so interested afterall, but we'll see

Vegas sounds a bit more intriguing...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> Every CBS show on Sunday I pad an hour. Is it a tuner issue for you?


Sundays are usually too crowded to be wasting tuners on double-duty just because a frikkin' network in the 21st century hasn't learned how to schedule its shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sundays are usually too crowded to be wasting tuners on double-duty just because a frikkin' network in the 21st century hasn't learned how to schedule its shows.


I do the same, but I STILL wish that CBS would just acknowledge that football is going to run long and either move 60 minutes back to 8PM and scrap their current 10PM show, or scrap 60 minutes during foorball season (or as a compromise, they could schedule a few 60 Minute special additions which are 1 longer story that take 30 minutes).

But I bet that the overruns HELP and not HURT their ratings. People watching the NFL games just stick with the network and watch everything live. We do that quite often since it's just easier sometimes.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sundays are usually too crowded to be wasting tuners on double-duty just because a frikkin' network in the 21st century hasn't learned how to schedule its shows.


They've learned it's called the biggest lead in they could hope for. NFL football makes more money for the network than anything else. Sunday nights on Fox and CBS during football season I just watch on Hulu or download.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Apparently "The Good Wife" gets its best ratings when NFL football runs over and pushes it into the 10 p.m. hour. Sucks for "The Mentalist," though. But I'll just pad Mentalist for a one-hour overrun and watch it later in the week.

I'll watch "Made In Jersey" for no other reason than it's got Jersey people outsmarting NYC people  -- and a hawt Janet Montgomery. Even though she's British. (Born in Jersey? Sure! The original Jersey!) Now if we could just get Emily Mortimer, Keira Knightley, and Kate Beckinsale to be her equally hot British cousins on the show...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Every CBS show on Sunday I pad an hour. Is it a tuner issue for you?


Hopefully not. I have an Elite, so I can diddle with four tuners. The challenge is Sundays is my BIG cable night, and by far my busiest night of the week.. It's the night HBO runs all their dramas & comedies, plus SHO stuff (Big C, etc), plus AMC (Mad Men, Walking Dead, etc), plus yada yada. I also pad many shows, just to be safe, requiring me to keep a close eye and make sure everything gets recorded. Plus Once Upon a Time, plus Simpson's and more, plus... well, you get the idea. And there are one-offs that add even more to the schedule, like Sherlock right now. I record the 1am Sherlock, because I actually have all four tuners going at whatever time it first airs.

Mentalist just adds one more straw to the poor dromedary's back.

I think it may cause a bigger problem for the average viewer, especially DVR users. Mentalist's Thursday airing probably doesn't have much conflict for the average two-tuner viewer. Sunday might. And now you have to pad. I can envision gazillions of pissed off viewers.

Oh well, I'm sure they have thought thru everything, and this is what they think is best for THEM.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Uggh. Didn't realize this.
> 
> Serious problem here. As Rob notes, CBS on Sundays is a guaranteed FUBAR. And as a result, I've basically killed off every CBS Sunday show I've ever watched.
> 
> Mentalist on Sunday? I like this show, but enough to put up with CBS shenanigans? We'll see. One or two missed final scenes, and it's goodbye Patrick Jane.


Always, always, always, PAD CBS 1 hour (at minimum) for Sunday primetime.

I can't emphasize that enough.

Pad CBS on Sundays.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Apparently "The Good Wife" gets its best ratings when NFL football runs over and pushes it into the 10 p.m. hour. Sucks for "The Mentalist," though. But I'll just pad Mentalist for a one-hour overrun and watch it later in the week.
> 
> I'll watch "Made In Jersey" for no other reason than it's got Jersey people outsmarting NYC people  -- and a hawt Janet Montgomery. *Even though she's British. *(Born in Jersey? Sure! The original Jersey!) Now if we could just get Emily Mortimer, Keira Knightley, and Kate Beckinsale to be her equally hot British cousins on the show...


I hate this trend. Do foreign actors work cheaper than Americans? Seems there's an awful lot of foreign actors playing Americans. While most are good actors and you can't tell unless you listen real close, I just don't get the point.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Always, always, always, PAD CBS 1 hour (at minimum) for Sunday primetime.
> 
> I can't emphasize that enough.
> 
> Pad CBS on Sundays.


Not if you live in Mountain or Pacific time zones.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yes, I can see that there are SOME advantages to living far from civilization...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Phoenix is somehow "far from civilization" and Minneapolis is not?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Phoenix is somehow "far from civilization" and Minneapolis is not?


Civilization ends at the Mississippi. Most of Minneapolis is technically beyond civilization, but the part that's on the West Bank can easily carry civilization across the bridges from the East Bank. We don't have to ship it way out into the desert.

(There was, of course, a noticeable drop in civilization here during the year that the 35W bridge was down...)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Civilization ends at the Mississippi. Most of Minneapolis is technically beyond civilization, but the part that's on the West Bank can easily carry civilization across the bridges from the East Bank. We don't have to ship it way out into the desert.
> 
> (There was, of course, a noticeable drop in civilization here during the year that the 35W bridge was down...)


From here in Suburban NYC you all are on the fringes of civilization:

[media]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Steinberg_New_Yorker_Cover.png[/media]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> From here in Suburban NYC you all are on the fringes of civilization:


Heh...that reminds me of a conversation I had with comic book inker Joe Rubenstein about 30 years ago. He was inking a cover for a fanzine I was publishing, and we were going to meet up at a convention in Chicago. I paraphrase:

JOE: You live by there, right?

ROB: Well, it's about a day's drive. You New Yorkers really don't know anything about geography, do you?

JOE: No, I know where you are. You're by those lakes.

ROB (Not sure if he's referring to the Great Lakes or Minnesota's 10,000 lakes): Uh...

JOE: Where all the blond people live.

ROB: Yeah, I guess...

JOE: Where they have the earthquakes.

ROB: Shoulda quit when you weren't too far behind, Joe...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Mentalist on Sunday? I like this show, but enough to put up with CBS shenanigans? We'll see. One or two missed final scenes, and it's goodbye Patrick Jane.





DevdogAZ said:


> So is Rules of Engagement coming back, and if so, when?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sundays are usually too crowded to be wasting tuners on double-duty just because a frikkin' network in the 21st century hasn't learned how to schedule its shows.


Okay I'm confused. If this was a 8pm or 9pm show I'd be all in agreement but with it being a 10pm show, aside from the fact that I record a bazillion things on Sundays at 10pm why would the run over of games affecting the stop time on this particular show be an issue? Just pad it for an hour or so. Surely you don't have that much recording at 11pm that would make this a problem? Or am I missing something??



WhiskeyTango said:


> According to EW.com, that has yet to be determined (both the if and when).


It was renewed according to the cancellation table on spoilertv. They no longer have any show listed as undetermined. Zap2It/TVbythenumbers shows it's still in discussions so I don't know. I like this show so I'm really curious now too. I thought it was renewed because I usually just go off spoilertv's list as it's always been correct before.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> It was renewed according to the cancellation table on spoilertv. They no longer have any show listed as undetermined. Zap2It/TVbythenumbers shows it's still in discussions so I don't know. I like this show so I'm really curious now too. I thought it was renewed because I usually just go off spoilertv's list as it's always been correct before.


According to the conference call the network did with critics early this morning, they were still in discussions and didn't have a final answer. It's possible that information changed by the time CBS did their actual upfront presentation later this morning, and maybe some sites are reflecting the updated info. I'm several hours behind on my witter feed, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> According to the conference call the network did with critics early this morning, they were still in discussions and didn't have a final answer. It's possible that information changed by the time CBS did their actual upfront presentation later this morning, and maybe some sites are reflecting the updated info. I'm several hours behind on my witter feed, so I don't know for sure.


No it appears spoilertv is wrong or jumped the gun because I was looking at that yesterday at work.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Trailers for CBS:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/video/2012/05/16/video-cbs-2012-fall-previews-443110/20120516cbs03/


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I'm confused. If this was a 8pm or 9pm show I'd be all in agreement but with it being a 10pm show, aside from the fact that I record a bazillion things on Sundays at 10pm why would the run over of games affecting the stop time on this particular show be an issue? Just pad it for an hour or so. Surely you don't have that much recording at 11pm that would make this a problem? Or am I missing something??


You're correct, I'm just being an ornery old grouch. I have an Elite, so it's not a huge problem. I just like to complain.

Plus I've been dealing with lawyers all week (AKA beating one's head against the wall) trying to consummate a huge deal, and I'm ready to shoot the next person who so much as looks at me funny.

Are you looking funny at me? Yeah, you!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Are you looking funny at me? Yeah, you!


Maybe I am!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Alas, poor photoshopgrl, we knew her well...


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Partners is Deja Vu?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

*THE CW's 2012-2013 PRIMETIME SCHEDULE*

*MONDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM 90210 (New Night)
9:00-10:00 PM Gossip Girl (New Time)

(THE CARRIE DIARIES premieres January, 2013)

*TUESDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM Hart Of Dixie (New Night)
9:00-10:00 PM EMILY OWENS, M.D. (New Series)

*WEDNESDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM ARROW (New Series)
9:00-10:00 PM SUPERNATURAL (New Night)

*THURSDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM THE Vampire Diaries
9:00-10:00 PM BEAUTY AND THE BEAST (New Series)

*FRIDAY*
8:00-9:00 PM AMERICA'S Next Top Model (New Night)
9:00-10:00 PM Nikita (New Time)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So Vampire Diaries stays in the same spot. Wish that had moved to Wed. My Thurs is so full at 8pm.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Mid season shows include THE CARRIE DIARIES & CULT.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Mid season shows include THE CARRIE DIARIES & CULT.


I wonder where they are putting The Cult. That's Matt Davis' new show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. Why would they renew Nikita (a questionable decision already, given the ratings) - only to bury it in the Friday Night Death Slot, paired with a clearly incompatible lead-in? 

(Yeah, I know that Nikita is already on Fridays... but at least right now it's in the 8:00 hour.)

Plus - with it being in the 9:00 hour, it puts it up against Fringe, another genre series with probably much of the audience being shared between the two shows.

Seems a questionable decision at best. Why not just cancel the show if you hate it that much?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Los Angeles and San Francisco are far from civilization? OK.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I wonder where they are putting The Cult. That's Matt Davis' new show.


I'm going to guess that Cult will replace America's Next Top Model on Fridays in January. Cult/Nikita will be a much better pairing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. Why would they renew Nikita (a questionable decision already, given the ratings) - only to bury it in the Friday Night Death Slot, paired with a clearly incompatible lead-in?
> 
> (Yeah, I know that Nikita is already on Fridays... but at least right now it's in the 8:00 hour.)
> 
> ...


I wondered this too. And from purely selfish reasons, I hate it, since I am a huge Fringe fan. Imagine, a conflict on a Friday night? Who would have thunk it!!?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I seriously doubt there is much overlap in the Fringe and Nikita audiences. 

According to Twitter, CW's schedule is 90% new or new timeslots. That's not a good thing.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

> 9:00-10:00 P.M. "BEAUTY AND THE BEAST"
> 
> Detective Catherine Chandler is a smart, no-nonsense homicide detective. Several years earlier, Catherine witnessed the murder of her mother at the hands of two gunmen. Catherine would have been killed too, but someone - or something - saved her. No one has ever believed her, but she knows it wasn't an animal that attacked the assassins...it was human. Years have passed, and Catherine is a strong, confident, capable police officer, working alongside her equally talented partner, Tess. While investigating a murder, Catherine discovers a clue that leads her to a handsome doctor named Vincent Keller, who was reportedly killed by enemy fire while serving in Afghanistan in 2002. Catherine learns that Vincent is actually still alive and that it was he who saved her many years before. For mysterious reasons that have forced him to live outside of traditional society, Vincent has been in hiding for the past 10 years to guard his secret - when he is enraged, he becomes a terrifying beast, unable to control his super-strength and heightened senses. Catherine agrees to protect his identity in return for any insight he may have into her mother's murder. Thus begins a complex relationship between Catherine and Vincent, who are powerfully drawn to each other yet understand that their connection is extremely dangerous for both of them.


Wait...on the old CBS version, wasn't Vincent always a beast (and, in fact, lived in a (literrally) underground society of "beasts")? Was some developer watching episodes from the old series and didn't notice when somebody threw in an episode of _The Incredible Hulk_ or something?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Wait...on the old CBS version, wasn't Vincent always a beast (and, in fact, lived in a (literrally) underground society of "beasts")? Was some developer watching episodes from the old series and didn't notice when somebody threw in an episode of _The Incredible Hulk_ or something?


In the original one, Vincent was disfigured, whose disfigurement just happened to be very lion-like (coincidence, I'm sure). I believe that he was discovered abandoned as an infant and raised by a collective that lived in abandoned sewer/subway lines. He was the only "beast," - the rest were just societal outcasts of various types.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I was surprised that Supernatural was renewed. I thought they (producers? actors?) were ready to be done with that show.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining.


The actors who play the brother were ready to end it, but CW gave them more $$$.$$$.00 per episodes. They make more money then YOU will ever see in your lifetime.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

taronga said:


> This has been a bad TV year for me. All of my favorite new shows (Ringer, GCB, The Finder) have been cancelled while the ones I wouldn't mind being rid of (Person of Interest, Grimm, Once Upon a Time) were renewed. Smash is the only bright spot for me.


I like Person of Interest, Grimm, Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

Nice stickied. Whisky keep it up!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Did ABC pass on their version of Beauty and the Beast?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I hope Beauty and the Best fails and they put Cult in its place. I think TVD preceding it would be nice TV for me.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The CBS Sunday line up has the been the bane of my viewing for a long time. More shows have bit the dust for me because they're too difficult to keep up with and keep from losing programs due to too many extended recordings.

However, that being said, one of the things I LOVE about my DirecTV DVRs is you can record the same channel with overlapping recording. In other words, I can record _The Amazing Race_, _The Good Wife _and _The Mentalist_, set all three recordings for 1 1/2 to 2 hours each, and it still only uses one tuner - with the overlapping times being recorded on two different program blocks.

As mentioned above, makes for more recordings that are extended length and can mess with space available, but I don't have to piece together separate recordings to watch the same show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I used to screw around with Sunday night CBS shows like that, but I found it's far simpler just to cancel my SPs. That way, I don't have to dink around and worry about missing anything.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> NBC Boss on community's Friday Move and Possible Departures of Dan Harmon and/or Chevy Chase


So it's official... Dan Harmon is out. He'll be a "consulting producer", whatever that means besides "we can't ignore that he created the show but we don't want him around it anymore". :down:

Alan Sepinwall has a good essay discussing this and the (bad) history of shows replacing creators with distinctive voices (think West Wing, Gilmore Girls, etc.).

And Dan Harmon posts his own thoughts on his tumblr:



> ...because nobody called me, and then started hiring people to run the show, I had my assistant start packing up my office days ago. I'm sorry. I'm not saying seasons 1, 2 and 3 were my definition of perfect television, I'm just saying that whatever they're going to do for season 4, they're aiming to do without my help. So do not believe anyone that tells you on Monday that I quit or diminished my role so I could spend more time with my loved ones, or that I negotiated and we couldn't come to an agreement, etc. It couldn't be less true because, just to make this clear, literally nobody called me.


This makes me sad.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. So long Community.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Excellent analysis of the kiss of Dan Harmon by Alan Sepinwall:

http://m.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-alan-watching/posts/can-community-work-without-dan-harmon


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I hope Beauty and the Best fails and they put Cult in its place. I think TVD preceding it would be nice TV for me.


+1. Kristin Kreuk is terrible. I can't believe they would cast her.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't know why CW didn't just cancel everything but Vampire Diaries.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I have been noticing on twitter a number of TV critics who have received screeners. I am hoping this leads to an outbreak of leaked pilots.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

TANJ !!!

Fox keeps renewing crud like Simpsons and American Dad, but cancels Alcatraz! Go figure.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jerrymc said:


> TANJ !!!
> 
> Fox keeps renewing crud like Simpsons and American Dad, but cancels Alcatraz! Go figure.


One person's crud is another person's classic  I don't watch either of those shows, but to say The Simpsons is crud.....well I'm speechless.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I wonder if ratings & budget somehow figured into the decisions?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder if ratings & budget somehow figured into the decisions?


I doubt it. Networks only resort to those metrics when fan reaction on Internet message boards is inconclusive.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> One person's crud is another person's classic  I don't watch either of those shows, but to say The Simpsons is crud.....well I'm speechless.


I wouldn't call it Crud but it is WAYYYYY past it's prime and hardly ever makes me laugh anymore. The nostaligic part of me would be sad to see it go. It's been on the air since I was five years old! I literally don't remember TV without The Simpsons.

American Dad is the funniest show of Animation Domination. MUCH better than Family Guy IMHO.

The fact is that those shows are cheap to make and Alcatraz cost a small fortune. Those shows will continue to do well in syndication for decades to come. Alcatraz has very little chance of that.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

We going to get a new one of these for 2013?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mwhip said:


> We going to get a new one of these for 2013?


There have been separate threads to discuss each of the networks' new schedules, so no need for a general upfronts thread.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

would be nice to still have an a sticky


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

mwhip said:


> We going to get a new one of these for 2013?


Here a general list of what is renewed and what is canceled/ended:

ABC
Renewed: Castle, Greys Anatomy, Last Man Standing, The Middle, Modern Family, Nashville, The Neighbors, Once Upon a Time, Revenge, Scandal, Suburgatory

Canceled/Ended: 666 Park Avenue, Body of Proof, Dont Trust the B in Apartment 23, Happy Endings, How to Live With Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life), Last Resort, Malibu Country, Private Practice, Red Widow, Zero Hour

CBS
Renewed: 2 Broke Girls, 48 Hours, 60 Minutes, The Amazing Race, The Big Bang Theory, Blue Bloods, CSI, Criminal Minds, Elementary, The Good Wife, Hawaii Five-0, How I Met Your Mother, The Mentalist, Mike & Molly, NCIS, NCIS: LA, Person of Interest, Survivor, Two and a Half Men, Undercover Boss

Canceled: CSI: NY, Golden Boy, The Job, Made in Jersey, Partners, Rules of Engagement, Vegas

The CW
Renewed: Americas Next Top Model, Arrow, Beauty and the Beast, The Carrie Diaries, Hart of Dixie, Nikita, Supernatural, The Vampire Diaries

Canceled/Ended: 90210, Cult, Emily Owens, M.D., Gossip Girl

Fox
Renewed: American Dad, American Idol, Bobs Burgers, Bones, Family Guy, The Following, Glee, Hells Kitchen, Hotel Hell, Kitchen Nightmares, The Mindy Project, New Girl, Raising Hope, The Simpsons, The X Factor

Canceled/Ended: Ben & Kate, Cops (moving to Spike), Fringe, The Mob Doctor, Touch

NBC
Renewed: Chicago Fire, Community, Grimm, Law & Order: SVU, Parenthood, Parks & Recreation, Revolution

Canceled/Ended: 30 Rock, 1600 Penn, Animal Practice, Deception, Do No Harm, Go On, Guys With Kids, The New Normal, The Office, Ready for Love, Rock Center With Brian Williams, Smash, Up All Night, Whitney

Not Yet Announced: The Biggest Loser, Celebrity Apprentice, Hannibal, Off Their Rockers, The Voice

How can CW afford to keep Supernatural on the air? 

NCIS (any name here) is way past it prime.  I do like NCIS:LA, but if canceled would not miss it. Look like Tuesday will be NCIS night when CBS add NCIS:RED. 

Like Golden Boy, Vages. Hope the lead actor in Golden Boy receive another show. Like him

TNT not on this list but I think Southland was canceled, will miss that show.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

NCIS (Name) still brings in the viewers. It's either the top or second rated show. And viewer wise, it usually beats the runner up by a healthy margin.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Johncv said:


> How can CW afford to keep Supernatural on the air?


What's confusing? For a CW show it's doing just dandy in the ratings.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Johncv said:


> NCIS (any name here) is way past it prime.  I do like NCIS:LA, but if canceled would not miss it. Look like Tuesday will be NCIS night when CBS add NCIS:RED.





Worf said:


> NCIS (Name) still brings in the viewers. It's either the top or second rated show. And viewer wise, it usually beats the runner up by a healthy margin.


As Worf said, NCIS is doing just fine. I don't think CBS cares that you think it's past its prime. Here's the graphic they used to promote their upfront presentation this week.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

very few successes from the pickups in the first post


----------



## Alanbrad (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been a big fan of Purefoy since A Knight's Tale so I'm thrilled to see him play the serial killer.

Robot Vacuum


----------

